# Alice’s first kindle. I’m sooo proud!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 4, 2020)

I had this cute little brown rabbit picked out as a favorite from the day she was born...a few of you might remember, she pulled fur, not that long ago...and, unfortunately, had a false pregnancy.  But...this time she gave birth to a wonderful skirmmy litter of 10!  Late last night we were out checking on the goat kids and just happened to see her messing with her hay for the first time.  But, I doubted there would be any action in her cage for days.....boy was I wrong!  I was pleasantly greeted by a nest full of fur and she was on top...totally different from the previous time with the false pregnancy..  I reached in, and, sure enough, little warm bodies!!  Yeah!!  I got a quick count because I had chores...ten.  Later I laid them out neatly and closely checked again....yep, ten!  Two are pretty small, so, I’ll be keeping an eye eye on those buggers.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 4, 2020)

Aww!! So fun!! Congrats! 10, wow, that's a lot! Looks like quite a bit of variety in color! What breed is she?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 4, 2020)

D and L Meadows said:


> Aww!! So fun!! Congrats! 10, wow, that's a lot! Looks like quite a bit of variety in color! What breed is she?


She’s a New Zealand and the big daddy is a nice grey...or I believe they call him a blue New Zealand.  He’s our favorite buck...so pretty and good personality.  I decided to breed her and another after I got so many calls about my other litter that was born, as a slip up...lol.  They are still a hot commodity!  As of now they are all spoken for and will be going to their forever homes in about two weeks


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow! That's great you can sell them so easy! I always loved the bigger breeds. I raise American Chinchillas.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 5, 2020)

D and L Meadows said:


> Wow! That's great you can sell them so easy! I always loved the bigger breeds. I raise American Chinchillas.


They have beautiful furs!  is that why you breed them?  My bunnies have never really sold before this last  litter.  I typically just gave them away.  So, I was pretty excited to see all the people that wanted to buy them.  I have no idea why people liked that litter better than the others?  More spots?  Chris prefers the dark ones...  I think they are all really cute.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes, their fur is amazing! I breed them because I thought they might sell better than the other breed. I had a Flemish giant/New Zealand doe and a flemish giant buck. And yeah, pretty much gave them away. I raise French Angora and Holland Lops, but always had a soft spot for the biggger breeds.  So I thought I'd try these, since they are on the endangered species list, and not very common, maybe more people would be interested. The first litter didn't sell so well, but this one...I only have one still available, and they're only three weeks old! 
It could be the spots....you'll have to post pictures when they get older....I don't think I've ever seen a New Zealand with that coloring. 😊My friend raises New Zealand, but only has the white ones. But yes, any color is cute. 😍


----------



## JHP Homestead (Feb 5, 2020)

Congratulations on the big litter! 

I’ve noticed that my sales are improved by having lots of colors, especially with people buying as pets.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 5, 2020)

D and L Meadows said:


> Yes, their fur is amazing! I breed them because I thought they might sell better than the other breed. I had a Flemish giant/New Zealand doe and a flemish giant buck. And yeah, pretty much gave them away. I raise French Angora and Holland Lops, but always had a soft spot for the biggger breeds.  So I thought I'd try these, since they are on the endangered species list, and not very common, maybe more people would be interested. The first litter didn't sell so well, but this one...I only have one still available, and they're only three weeks old!
> It could be the spots....you'll have to post pictures when they get older....I don't think I've ever seen a New Zealand with that coloring. 😊My friend raises New Zealand, but only has the white ones. But yes, any color is cute. 😍


Oh, yeah, they have a bunch of colors, which is part of why we chose the parents of the ones we did...I’ll have to get a picture of Alice...I must have accidentally deleted it...she’s a really pretty brown...like a wild rabbit..but has a stripe on her shoulder that I just love...

that’s great that your new little guys are selling so good too!  Endangered..geez...I wouldn’t even want to try raising them..I’d be so scared I’d mess up!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 5, 2020)

Congrats on the big, squiggly litter & good mom!

Color sells!  It's true with most animals.  I've had people buy a horse because of color when a solid was a better conformation choice!    So, sell it!   The spotted goats sell better as PETS....but, for meat - size.....for milk, udder.

The one rabbit I had --PET--I bought because of her coloring.   Yep & would again.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 11, 2020)

This is Alice. I forgot to take her pictures with all the action around here with the goat kids!  The bunnies are are cute! Two are actually brown like her, one black with a dab of white on his shoulder!! And one all white. A bunch of the spotted ones have a racing stripe down their backs, so that’ll be cool to see how it fills out! They are growing really nice. Only one small one, but I check him, and he seems good.  She’s still a sweet rabbit and not a mean streak in her like some of the moms get, which is nice.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 11, 2020)

Alice is lovely!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 15, 2020)

I got some new baby pictures today!  Boy have they grown!!  They have hair and are really cute!  All are doing well.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks like they are growing nicely.  Lots of color!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 19, 2020)

I got more pictures today!  These little guys are on the move!!  Alice is just a great little mom!  She’s not at all mean, and she nurses Right after I play with them.  She’s a definite keeper!


----------

